# To players who both play, ACPC and ACNH!



## FangWoofie (Jul 18, 2020)

To players who play both games, what do you want in ACNH from ACPC? (honestly we need more furniture) And what do you want in ACPC from ACNH? And why?


----------



## xara (Jul 18, 2020)

i honestly just want all the furniture items and clothes from pocket camp in new horizons - people can say what they want about pocket camp as a game but there’s no denying that it has some amazing items and clothing. even just a fraction of that stuff showing up in new horizons would be great aha


----------



## Clock (Jul 18, 2020)

Just the furniture and clothes, I always envy the stuff ACPC has and I‘d like some of them in NH.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 18, 2020)

Really, the event-only furniture and clothes are about the only things from Pocket Camp that don't exist in the main games already in a much more fully realized capacity.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 18, 2020)

The furniture and clothes mainly! There's so many different sets I wish we had in NH. And some of the hairstyle/wig options. I also would love some of the villager options like the Sanrio characters.


----------



## Manah (Jul 18, 2020)

- all the furniture and items
- put rugs outside
- amenities as interactive decoration


----------



## Belle T (Jul 19, 2020)

Oh, I guess something that came to me recently is that I would like it if-
1) More animals could interact with you at a time.
2) There was more for the animals to do.

One of the fun aspects of Pocket Camp is going to your campsite or cabin and seeing them interact with your items.  My cabin is modeled to be sort of like a Japanese-style restaurant and it's really fun seeing how some animals go behind the counter and start cooking the food while others sit at the tables with beverages or newspapers.

However, more than just those elements merely existing as they do in Pocket Camp, I'd like them to be expanded upon.  Perhaps give them schedules and narratives, incentives to come and stay and task the player with keeping those demands.  I don't know.  Just brainstorming.  But I always disliked, for example, how animals sometimes visit your home (or you visit their home) in the main games, and all that happens is that they sort walk around and comment on your furniture.


----------



## sarosephie (Jul 19, 2020)

All the cutesy animations. I want those so much.
Also the fancy clothing. It's adorable.


----------



## niconii (Jul 19, 2020)

The furniture and clothes for sure! Also it’d be great if the villagers in New Horizons can also interact with things like the campers in ACPC! It just sucks we have awesome furniture in NH like the teacup ride and it’s just there as display and can’t be used.


----------

